# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  تدشين استايل منتدى سيدات الإمارات الجديد ... اقتراحاتكن محور اهتمامنا

## المراقبة العامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسعد الله أوقاتكن أخواتي بكل خير
يطيب لي أن نُبلغكن بـ تدشين استايل جديد لمنتدى سيدات الإمارات حرصا منا على التجديد الدائم
والتطوير المستمر للمنتدى على الرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/?styleid=12


ويُسعدنا تشريفكن بطرح المقترحات والأفكار البنّاءة وطلباتكن حول الاستايل الجديد 
في انتظار المقترحات 

احترامي 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## جنان الفجيره

ما شاء الله جميل و يعطيكم الله الف عافيه دومكم مبدعين

----------


## المعآني

حلوو وللامام
عندي ملاحظة بسيطة ع اللون الوردي في الخط
احسه وايد فاتح ويضايج قرايته
لو يكون غامج أو نفس اللون السابق افضل

----------


## الحلم الجميل

ماشاء الله رووووعه ومتميزززز فى للتقدم داءما منتدنا الحبيب♥♥♥♥

----------


## دانه الكون

لو اتخلون القديم

و لنا حريه الاختيار

لانه بصراحه هذا يعور العيون

ولا انه اصلا بالحالتين موجود و ما يضر لو كان متوفر

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> ما شاء الله جميل و يعطيكم الله الف عافيه دومكم مبدعين


الله يعافيك اختي جنان وتميزنا منبعه أنتن بلا شك  :Smile:

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> حلوو وللامام
> عندي ملاحظة بسيطة ع اللون الوردي في الخط
> احسه وايد فاتح ويضايج قرايته
> لو يكون غامج أو نفس اللون السابق افضل


هلا فيك
ملاحظاتك محور اهتمامنا بلا شك وسنعمل على دراسته بشكل صحيح
شكرا للتواجد

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> ماشاء الله رووووعه ومتميزززز فى للتقدم داءما منتدنا الحبيب♥♥♥♥


يعطيج العافية تاجرتنا ، ونتمنى لــ سيدات الامارات إدارة وأعضاء وزوارا مزيدا من التوفيق والنجاح
أكرر شكري لمرورك

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> لو اتخلون القديم
> 
> و لنا حريه الاختيار
> 
> لانه بصراحه هذا يعور العيون
> 
> ولا انه اصلا بالحالتين موجود و ما يضر لو كان متوفر


هلا فيك
ملاحظاتك مشابهه لملاحظة اختنا المعاني
وسنعمل على تصحيح الأمر بحيث يكون مناسب للجميع
شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## ايمو فافا

ممتاززززززززززززز جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا كثيراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Yazi.90

ما شاءالله جميييييل ♡♡ 
الشكر دايما موصول للاداره على جهودها الجباره

موفقين  :Smile:

----------


## المعآني

لو الخط في المواضيع يكون سنتر في الوسط يعني
ويكون بولد نفس قبل

انا اكتب من التلفون وما اقدر انسق
وحلو كان يطلع الكلام قبل الحين ماعرف كيف

----------


## فوحة الفل

غاووي ما شاء الله بس صح اللون شوي فاتح

الى الامام دائماً

----------


## ظبيانيه 2014

روعه
بس ما اعرف هل عدد المشاركات في الصفحه الوحده كثير او لا 
لان في بعض المنتديات موفرين خيار ان توصل عدد المشاركات 50 مشاركه وبعدها لازم نقلب لصفحه الثانيه 
كذا اريح بدل ما نقلب كل شوي فالصحفات

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> ممتاززززززززززززز جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا كثيراااااااااااااااااااا


يزاج الله خير .. ونتمنى ان نقدم مايرضيكن غناتي  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ما شاءالله جميييييل ♡♡ 
> الشكر دايما موصول للاداره على جهودها الجباره
> 
> موفقين


والشكر موصول لج مشرفتنا الغالية على جهودج ودعمج

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> لو الخط في المواضيع يكون سنتر في الوسط يعني
> ويكون بولد نفس قبل
> 
> انا اكتب من التلفون وما اقدر انسق
> وحلو كان يطلع الكلام قبل الحين ماعرف كيف


هلا فيج
ختيه ممكن التوضيح بخصوص الكتابة من التليفون

- - - Updated - - -




> غاووي ما شاء الله بس صح اللون شوي فاتح
> 
> الى الامام دائماً


هلا فيج
ابشري بيتم دراسة ملاحظاتكن بدقة للوصول لحلول إيجابية إن شاء الله

----------


## +حلوه موت+

غيروا لون الخط وكبروه اشوي وياليت اللون يكون بنفسجي تغيير

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> روعه
> بس ما اعرف هل عدد المشاركات في الصفحه الوحده كثير او لا 
> لان في بعض المنتديات موفرين خيار ان توصل عدد المشاركات 50 مشاركه وبعدها لازم نقلب لصفحه الثانيه 
> كذا اريح بدل ما نقلب كل شوي فالصحفات


الرائع مرورج غناتي
بخصوص ملاحظتج هاي تتحكمين فيها 
يعني روحي اعلى الصفحة الرئيسية واختاري تطبيقات عامة ( الاستايل اليديد )
او لوحة التحكم ( الاستايل القديم ) - ثم الاعدادت العامة - تلاقي خيار 
عدد المشاركات المعروضة في كل صفحة: هنا اختاري اللي يناسبج
اللي متاح للكل بشكل موحد العرض الافتراضي
لكن ممكن تخلي بالصفحة الواحدة خمس مشاركات - 10 - 15 - 50
اللي يناسبج غناتي حطيه 
موفقة

----------


## اشراقة أمل

ممم حلو ماشاء الله بس عناوين المواضيع لو يكون اغمق ... 

احس كثير زهري .. صح لون نسائي بس ممكن كسره شوي ..

بس بشكل عام جميل

----------


## المعآني

رجاءا انا تعبت من اللون الفاتح هذا 
ترا مجرد تدخلون ع خيارات الاستايل وتغمجون اللون الوردي للعناوين والخط
واضح انه فاتح ومتعب وما يشجع ع تصفح المنتدى

وتسلمون ع المجهود

----------


## ظبيانيه 2014

اوكي اختي اتمنى بعد لو توفرون ميزة ان الوحده تقدر تخلي ملفها شخصي خاص ولا عام مفتوح للكل مشاهدته

----------


## المعآني

> رجاءا انا تعبت من اللون الفاتح هذا 
> ترا مجرد تدخلون ع خيارات الاستايل وتغمجون اللون الوردي للعناوين والخط
> واضح انه فاتح ومتعب وما يشجع ع تصفح المنتدى
> 
> وتسلمون ع المجهود


شكرا ع التجاوب الآن أفضل  :31:  :31:

----------


## mouzan7mod

الستايل الجديد حلو لكن عندي ملاحظة إن اللون الأسود في الاعلانات فوق وايد مخرب على الاستايل 

و نتريا الجديد منكم إن شاء الله

----------


## موجوع قلبي

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمان 
أن شاءالله دووم للإمام

----------


## LadyinSilk

حلو الاستايل بس يوم ابا ارجع للصفحه القبليه اضغط باك في الويندو وماتتغير الصفحه لازم اضغط على رقم الصفحه وهالشي مب عملي

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

حلو اللون .. بس نوعية الخط .. الخط الاولي اوضح

----------


## المعآني

> حلو اللون .. بس نوعية الخط .. الخط الاولي اوضح


هذا اللى كنت أقصده في ملاحظتي القبلية
الخط صغير في الردود والمواضيع مب واضح ومب سميك bold
صح أن نقدر ننسق ونكبره بس انا أدخل من التلفون صعب علية انسق
وقبل ع ذاك الاستايل كان اوضح

----------


## امراه

ليش ما ينحط اسم القسم عالموضوع اللي نفتحه لاني مرات افتح مواضيع بدون لااعرف القسم وين بالتوفيق وللامام منتدانا الغالي

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> رجاءا انا تعبت من اللون الفاتح هذا 
> ترا مجرد تدخلون ع خيارات الاستايل وتغمجون اللون الوردي للعناوين والخط
> واضح انه فاتح ومتعب وما يشجع ع تصفح المنتدى
> 
> وتسلمون ع المجهود


هلا فيك
تم التعديل ... ممكن الاطلاع 




> غيروا لون الخط وكبروه اشوي وياليت اللون يكون بنفسجي تغيير


تم تكبير حجم الخط ... ممكن الاطلاع اختي 



> ممم حلو ماشاء الله بس عناوين المواضيع لو يكون اغمق ... 
> 
> احس كثير زهري .. صح لون نسائي بس ممكن كسره شوي ..
> 
> بس بشكل عام جميل


عملنا على تعديل غالبية المقترحات ... ننتظر رأيك غاليتي .. شكرا لمرورك

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> رجاءا انا تعبت من اللون الفاتح هذا 
> ترا مجرد تدخلون ع خيارات الاستايل وتغمجون اللون الوردي للعناوين والخط
> واضح انه فاتح ومتعب وما يشجع ع تصفح المنتدى
> 
> وتسلمون ع المجهود





> غيروا لون الخط وكبروه اشوي وياليت اللون يكون بنفسجي تغيير





> ممم حلو ماشاء الله بس عناوين المواضيع لو يكون اغمق ... 
> 
> احس كثير زهري .. صح لون نسائي بس ممكن كسره شوي ..
> 
> بس بشكل عام جميل


شكرا للمرور سنعمل على تعديل مايمكن تعديله 




> الستايل الجديد حلو لكن عندي ملاحظة إن اللون الأسود في الاعلانات فوق وايد مخرب على الاستايل 
> 
> و نتريا الجديد منكم إن شاء الله


حاليا نعمل على تعديل الامر .... شكرا لملاحظتك  :Smile: 




> ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمان 
> أن شاءالله دووم للإمام





> حلو الاستايل بس يوم ابا ارجع للصفحه القبليه اضغط باك في الويندو وماتتغير الصفحه لازم اضغط على رقم الصفحه وهالشي مب عملي


مافهمت ممكن التوضيح

----------


## دانه الكون

متى بيرجع القديم ؟

ترى هو موجود و ما ياخذ شي اساسا !!

عيونا راحت بسبب الوان الحالي

ياريت لو مره تسمعون راي الاعضاء

----------


## المعآني

> متى بيرجع القديم ؟
> 
> ترى هو موجود و ما ياخذ شي اساسا !!
> 
> عيونا راحت بسبب الوان الحالي
> 
> ياريت لو مره تسمعون راي الاعضاء


انا بعد مب حابة هالاستايل ما يشجع على التصفح ابد  :Frown: 
واتمنى تتقبلون ملاحظتنا برحابة صدر فهي نابعة من حبنا للمنتدى
خلوا الألوان هادية أكثر ومطفية والخلفية باترن هادي نفس القديم
او ردوا القديييم  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## همي اخرتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المنتدى من امس ما ادري اول امس صاير ثقيييل ما ادري شو السبب يمكن الفيديو الاعلاني الي يظهر فوق الموضوع
بس الصراحة يقهر يوم ابي اكتب وما اقدر والصفحة تعلق

ممكن خواتي تشوفون شو السالفة

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المنتدى من امس ما ادري اول امس صاير ثقيييل ما ادري شو السبب يمكن الفيديو الاعلاني الي يظهر فوق الموضوع
> بس الصراحة يقهر يوم ابي اكتب وما اقدر والصفحة تعلق
> 
> ممكن خواتي تشوفون شو السالفة



عليكم السلام 
حياج اختي
المنتدى مافيه اي شيء والاعلانات ماتؤثر على سرعة المنتدى وتصفحه
ممكن الخلل من جهازك من خلال مكافح الفايروسات او جهازج اغلقتيه بدون اغلاق تام وبعدها صار فيه بطىء وياج
اي مشكلة تواصلي وياي بقسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات مشكورة

----------


## همي اخرتي

> عليكم السلام 
> حياج اختي
> المنتدى مافيه اي شيء والاعلانات ماتؤثر على سرعة المنتدى وتصفحه
> ممكن الخلل من جهازك من خلال مكافح الفايروسات او جهازج اغلقتيه بدون اغلاق تام وبعدها صار فيه بطىء وياج
> اي مشكلة تواصلي وياي بقسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات مشكورة


اولا مشكورة على سرعة الرد اختي 
ثانيا لما لاحظت انه المنتدى بطيء ويعلق وياي اول شي سويته شغلت برنامج سي كلينر لتنظيف الجهاز
واليوم شغلت برنامج فايروسات عشان اشوف فيه شي او لا .
والمشكلة لما افتح متصفح فايرفوكس .. وافتح اي موقع ينفتح عادي وسريع .. الا سيدات الامارات يعلق وياي ويخلي الصفحة تعلق لين اغلق المتصفح كامل وارجع افتحه
في ردي القبلي خذت وقت لين اكتب لانه علق وياي
وجزاكم الله على جهودكم

----------

